# Classes/seminars for the non-artist?



## ElleStar04 (Nov 13, 2009)

I just want a place I can go to sharpen my own personal skills! 
Anyone know any place like this? 

thanks!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm with you on that.  I just (last week) went to the MAC Studio Talk at my local Macy's and got some great info. on product and technique but was told that was the last Studio Talk MAC is doing in my area!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Anyway, I'd love to be able to take another class like that.


----------



## HeatherNicole (Dec 9, 2009)

Last looks makeup academy has a just eyes class, that may be a good class for you as eyes are the most difficult


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Dec 11, 2009)

You know you could always contact a makeup artist and ask them what their rates are for makeup consultations... most of the time they can sit with you and go through what you have already and show you how to use it.. make suggestions on what you should try etc....


----------

